# Another intro, another day...



## Enigma

Hey all, a friend gave me a heads up about this place, so I had to come check things out. Some of you know me - HUGS out to all those I recognize - and those I don't, what the heck - I'm friendly.
I am about as iNfj as you can get, with a fiesty streak that will come out from time to time.
But really I am looking for friendly skies and clear sailing, and I hope to find some stability here.

Bows,
Exit stage left..........

:tongue:


----------



## efromm

Welcome friend nice to see your here!! LOL :wink::happy:


----------



## DayLightSun

Welcome to the forum. Hope you have an awesome time here.


----------



## mcgooglian

Oh no! The INFJ army is coming!


----------



## DayLightSun

mcgooglian said:


> Oh no! The INFJ army is coming!


haha that's how I feel


----------



## mcgooglian

daylightsun said:


> haha that's how I feel


There's just so many arriving at once. I don't think I can hold them off.:tongue:


----------



## DayLightSun

mcgooglian said:


> There's just so many arriving at once. I don't think I can hold them off.:tongue:


humm... we're going to have to build under ground tunnels. :tongue::crazy:


----------



## mcgooglian

daylightsun said:


> humm... we're going to have to build under ground tunnels. :tongue::crazy:


I'll handle that. I'll also put explosives in some of them so they'll collapse under the feet of the enemy.


----------



## DayLightSun

mcgooglian said:


> I'll handle that. I'll also put explosives in some of them so they'll collapse under the feet of the enemy.


haha I never pictured a INFJ as an enemy.


----------



## mcgooglian

daylightsun said:


> haha I never pictured a INFJ as an enemy.


That's exactly what makes them so dangerous. Nobody ever sees it coming.


----------



## Enigma

mcgooglian said:


> That's exactly what makes them so dangerous. Nobody ever sees it coming.


So right. Damn. We've been found out. Our evil plot to make everyone warm and fuzzy has been foiled. *rallies the troops*

LOVE your Avitar MCG


HEEEYYYY Efromm!!:laughing:


----------



## mcgooglian

Enigma said:


> So right. Damn. We've been found out. Our evil plot to make everyone warm and fuzzy has been foiled. *rallies the troops*
> 
> LOVE your Avitar MCG


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Warm and fuzzy!!! Run!!! 

Thanks, I just recently added it because it looked awesome.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

You have joined from over in INFJf.. Welcome.


----------



## Trope

Ah, so that's where the rip in the fabric has formed. This explains a few things.


----------



## Enigma

NephilimAzrael said:


> You have joined from over in INFJf.. Welcome.


Now THAT is something I wasn't going to spill......
My secret is out.


----------



## Enigma

Trope said:


> Ah, so that's where the rip in the fabric has formed. This explains a few things.


hmmm... you have no idea. Bailing like rats froma sinking ship!


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Enigma said:


> Now THAT is something I wasn't going to spill......
> My secret is out.


No secrets here.


----------



## Enigma

apparently


----------



## Enigma

A warm fuzzy INFJ bailing...

Not Pretty.


----------



## Cheeeese

Another NFJ, eh? :wink:
welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Nightriser

Hm, you're right, I suppose that would be more effective with INFPs. Dammit! INFJs are such oddballs. I like it. :crazy:

Also, reputation comments are the "thanks" you get on a post. To check what has been thanked, go to your profile, click on statistics, and click on "All thanked posts by _______." That will draw up a list of the posts with thanks. However, you won't always be able to find which one is currently causing your notification corner to flash, since some people go through old threads and thank one of your posts there. In other words, the list is not ordered by most recent thanks to oldest, it's ordered by the age of the thread the post is in. I signed in today and couldn't find the post I had that someone had thanked most recently. Oh well.


----------



## Shai Gar

Snuggles Snuggles Snuggles.


----------



## Enigma

Ahhhhh. the blond understands.....
oddball, huh? Thanks!:crazy:


----------



## Shai Gar

She's not a blonde. She's a beautiful brunette.

INFJs are oddballs. Inspiring oddballs.


----------



## Nightriser

Thank you, Shai. Oddball is a compliment, coming from me. It means you are interesting, and I've only ever said it in a neutral to affectionate tone.


----------



## Shai Gar

She's also Cute.


----------



## Enigma

Shai Gar said:


> Snuggles Snuggles Snuggles.


Daring, arent'chya? You never know what you'll get from an infj....


----------



## Enigma

And a compliment is how I took it too!

Wait! *checks mirror...* Whew - nope still blond! but cute is pretty accurate... *big grin*


----------



## Shai Gar

hee, ja, i'm a gorgeous brilliant kinda guy.


----------



## Enigma

Shai Gar said:


> hee, ja, i'm a gorgeous brilliant kinda guy.


Even in the orange Tux!!:laughing:


----------



## Shai Gar

Oh, you're just asking to Salsa with me.


----------



## Enigma

You Salsa?!? NIce! Let's go!


----------



## Shai Gar

I do.  You're in the US. I can't.


----------



## Enigma

Bummer :sad:
No one knows how to salsa here....


----------



## Shai Gar

Ahh well, Fly to Australia and I'll dance.


----------



## Enigma

I'm there!

well - midnight here - i'm off.


----------



## Enigma

I was sent this photo from a friend today. It was just so peaceful.


----------



## Enigma

I wonder why my pictures come up so small here???


----------



## Shai Gar

click the image, or, if you're on google chrome, ctrl+click the image.


----------



## Enigma

well, ok then!


----------



## Enigma

but we can be seeeeakkkyyyy....


----------



## Enigma

We're going to distract you with our big soulful eyes, our kind words, our warm and fuzzy-ness, then Obliterate you, thereby allowing us to rule the universe with an everchanging illusion of peace and paranoia, love and bitterness, kiss and bite....

Illusory
Naughty
Frightfully sweet
Just you wait....:crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## mcgooglian

Enigma said:


> We're going to distract you with our big soulful eyes, our kind words, our warm and fuzzy-ness, then Obliterate you, thereby allowing us to rule the universe with an everchanging illusion of peace and paranoia, love and bitterness, kiss and bite....
> 
> Illusory
> Naughty
> Frightfully sweet
> Just you wait....:crazy::crazy::crazy:



Those things will only make your death far quicker. There shall be no illusions seeing as the INFJs will be obliterated.


----------



## Enigma

so you're telling me pulling a 'puss in boots routine' before evescerating you wouldn't work?


----------



## Enigma

ewww bad spelling...sry


----------



## Enigma

The Victor - INFJ

While dangling a shiny yet mysterious ball in front of T's they are immeditely distracted, ,and while they try to logic the illogical..... bye byeeee...


crap - couldn't get my slaughter pic to work.....


----------



## 480

Sadly enough I'd be dazzled. I'd also probably end up being too slow off the draw once I realized what's going on too... meh. LOL.


----------



## mcgooglian

Enigma said:


> The Victor - INFJ
> 
> While dangling a shiny yet mysterious ball in front of T's they are immeditely distracted, ,and while they try to logic the illogical..... bye byeeee...
> 
> 
> crap - couldn't get my slaughter pic to work.....


I'd definitely be distracted. I'd be trying to grab it to see what would happen if I threw it at you.:tongue:



Enigma said:


> so you're telling me pulling a 'puss in boots routine' before evescerating you wouldn't work?


That I am telling you. Warm and fuzzyness does go over well with me, I like destruction.


----------



## Enigma

As Fiona said, "woman like it when things go 'boom'"

I know I do!

*off to decide which will free me up for nuclear weapons testing faster - blowing you to itty biity T bits, or hugging you to death...*

Ploting random acts of fuzzy warm kindness for McCGoo...... lalalalaaalaaalaaaaaAAAAA!!!


----------



## Shai Gar

sexy. devastatingly sexy.


----------



## mcgooglian

Enigma said:


> *off to decide which will free me up for nuclear weapons testing faster - blowing you to itty biity T bits, or hugging you to death...*
> 
> Ploting random acts of fuzzy warm kindness for McCGoo...... lalalalaaalaaalaaaaaAAAAA!!!


I am currently plotting several evil ways to make your death very long and painful


----------



## Enigma

better be careful, stud.


----------



## mcgooglian

who needs careful as long as I succeed?


----------



## Enigma

Awwww can't all just get long??


----------



## mcgooglian

Nope, Fs are just so illogical.


----------



## Enigma

But we only want whats best for you! Just relax you will be Assimilated ... won't hurt a bit.....


----------



## efromm

really illogical? Are you kidding me? When a F comes for you, you better be ready. Cause he definitely is...


----------



## Enigma

AAhhh... E!

OK McGoo, you're goin' down :tongue:

Say hello to my leetle friend...


----------



## mcgooglian

Enigma said:


> But we only want whats best for you! Just relax you will be Assimilated ... won't hurt a bit.....


If you really want what's best for me, you'll help me get rid of the Fs.



efromm said:


> really illogical? Are you kidding me? When a F comes for you, you better be ready. Cause he definitely is...


I kid you not. I'm ready for a whole army of Fs so therefore is is definitely on:tongue:


----------



## efromm

An army of F's ha ha lol lol Army of F's lol ha lol ha.... Oh jeesh....


----------

